# Bikes Direct Purchase Experience



## mwengel62 (Sep 7, 2009)

The purpose of this post is to share my experience with Bikes Direct.

A couple of years ago I decided to take up cycling after several years off of a bike. Besides the enjoyment of being on a bike I needed to loose weight and increase cardiovascular.

My first bike was a Diamondback Wildwood comfort bike that I picked up off of eBay. I quickly started riding distances of 30 miles and realized this bike wasn’t going to cut it. After lots of research I was tossed up between a hybrid or road bike. One of my goals for 2010 is to ride a century. Knowing I would want several different hand positions while spending several hours in the saddle I decided a road bike was the way to go.

Living on a limited budget a new road bike from one of my local bike shops wasn’t in the cards. I started watching for used bikes and checking out several models from Bikes Direct. At the time I was ready to purchase I hadn’t found a good buy used and decided Bikes Direct would be the way to go.

Over the course of a few months I sent several emails to Bikes Direct inquiring about specifics on various models and availability. Each time my email was answered within one business day. I finally decided on a Dawes Lightning 1200. I liked the relaxed geometry of this bike and the fact that its specifications matched that of the Fuji Newest 3.0 a bike which has received good reviews in several forums. The one specification that was different was the rims which are the same ones used on the Fuji Newest 2.0.

I ordered the bike in early December and it was delivered via UPS within 4 days. The bike was packaged nicely. Assembly included installation of the following:
•	Front wheel
•	Front brake
•	Handlebars
•	Seat post and seat

The bike did require adjustment of brakes and front and rear derailleur. All manufacturers’ documentation was included for each of the components. I knew from reading the various forum posts these were items I would need to complete but didn’t mind as I enjoy working on my bike. The front rim seemed to be properly trued however the rear rim was not. I took both rims to my local bike shop and had them trued for $15 a piece.

Overall the bike was exactly as advertised and identical to the Fuji Newest 3.0 which I had seen and been fitted on at two different local bike shops. The seat is uncomfortable and low quality but I figure nobody buys a bike based on the seat and I’ll replace it with something much better. I’m having trouble with the handlebars staying tight. It appears the holes for the stem faceplate bolts may not be tapped deep enough. I contacted BikesDirect and they quickly sent a replacement stem. The paint job is good but thin. While assembling the bike I dropped an allen wrench that nicked the paint on the chain and seat stays. Nothing major but it’s noticeable.

Overall the value was good. I paid $439 (shipping included). If I had bought the Fuji Newest 3.0 I was looking at $750 or better plus sales tax.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Why do you feel compelled to talk about BikesDirect? Why not just post pictures and a review of your brand new Dawes?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

check that IP address. I thought BD had stopped doing this but it seems like more than coinky-dink that the structure and flow of this post, soup-to-nuts, tracks the old BD stuff ... even down to the Fuji reference.

jus' sayin'


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

3 posts and a BD review? Sigh...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Didn't BD used to request reviews/experiences posted here? If it were done by BD itself I wouldn't think they'd mention an out of true rear wheel. Walmart can deliver bikes with true wheels. Maybe they're providing a template.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*spam*

I smell someone peddling spam!!!!11


----------



## chandne (Jan 22, 2004)

The owner seems kinda used-car-salesman like but similar to the Randall Scott owner. Decent values but they both spam several forums. Lately RS has slowed down but the BD guy goes to road and mtn bike forums and does this. I don't buy from him just based on his scummy personality.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I found the guy. Here he is in his day job. Talk about a "Jack of all Trades".


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

It seems like you missed the opportunity to use this forum for its original purpose. You never asked a single question about bikes, never asked for suggestions about bike models, components, or bike fit.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Seems like BD is being BD again. Sigh.

In any case, it belongs on the BikesDirect forum, which I guess is the Motobecane/Mercier one. 
.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

A from Il said:


> I found the guy. Here he is in his day job. Talk about a "Jack of all Trades".



That is... _awesome_. :shocked:
.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I need to sell my bikes for a BD.


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

OP writes like it's an "Info-mercial"...please spare me.

Stu


----------



## chandne (Jan 22, 2004)

The poor founder of Motobecane must be rolling over in his grave over and over. Motobecane had an illustrious history till the early 1980s. BD has zero connection to that nor should he claim any. It's like some used car salesman buying the Aston Martin name and producing kit cars from China. The cars may run and are cheap but they certainly are no Aston Martins.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I bought a bike from them and it broke in half do not buy!


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Now, guys...

Bicycling magazine reviewed a BD bike this month and liked it, so clearly it's very high quality, laterally stiff while vertically compliant, and will make you faster in four short weeks!!!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

alias33 said:


> I bought a bike from them and it broke in half do not buy!



Come on.....let's not get crazy here.....That comment without proof is as bad as the shills posts........


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Move to Motobecane !!!


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I think we're all completely ignoring that fact that he's using a lead-weight adjustable stem and a fat-ass granny saddle.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

f3rg said:


> I think we're all completely ignoring that fact that he's using a lead-weight adjustable stem and a fat-ass granny saddle.


The OP admits that he's a noob. If he's used to MTBs, or older bikes, the setup for a modern road bike will seem quite strange. The nice thing about an adjustable stem is that he can lower it as he progresses. As he becomes a better cyclist he'll start to notice shortcomings on his current ride and move up. That poor Dawes looks like it can't quite decide what it wants to be. It's got touring frame length, road bike style, and comfort bike stem and saddle.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

JayTee said:


> check that IP address. I thought BD had stopped doing this but it seems like more than coinky-dink that the structure and flow of this post, soup-to-nuts, tracks the old BD stuff ... even down to the Fuji reference.
> 
> jus' sayin'



Anyone who can - should check the IP address: be my guest.
And those who post that they are sure that such posts are 'shills' should check their attitude.

I am happy the OP had a nice experience with us and that they enjoy the value they got. But I can tell you for a fact this poster does not work for BD. All BD employees know that posting on bike forums will get them fired. I am the only poster on forums: and each of my posts shows exactly who I am.

The truth is simple:
1 - we sell tons of bikes to new riders and/or returning cyclists; many are excited by the deal they got; some post their experience on forums.
2 - we sell every bike I can get and my major issue these days is getting enough inventory.
3 - it is clear to objective readers that BD offers the same quality bikes as a bike shop for typically much lower prices but without the experience of face-to-face sales&service. 

mwengel62: Thanks for your purchase and I am sure you will enjoy the bike. please do not let a few overly bored and critical members here turn you off to the entire forum. There are many nice, knowledgable, and helpful posters here -- you just need to know who to not pay any attention to. have fun & be safe


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

I think people ought to give the OP a break. Clearly he is not a shill. BD fills a useful purpose for a segment of the bike buying public. And by the way, those adjustable stems serve a valid purpose, too. My brother is a former avid racer and loves to ride, but a ski injury and years as a fighter pilot destroyed a couple of his vertebrae. Using an adjustable stem like that one is the only reason he can still ride a road bike.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

C'mon. You know that Collectorvelo and a few others were traced to within your very walls a few years back. If your peeps have stopped doing it, good on you. But before you throw too many stones, remember that it was your company's misconduct that gave rise to the mistrust. 

So, yeah, it will take quite a while to gain that back.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

... additional thoughts

There are some common elements. Few posts prior to the review, including no real buying advice queries that one might expect. Then, many of the following appear… 1) a disclaimer that the poster is not a shill; 2) a statement that the poster is new to road riding but is either a runner, mountain biker, or new fitness enthusiast; 3) a reminder that the poster was on a budget and all the LBS’s were too expensive, too snobby, or both; 4) a specific statement of what DAY the bike was ordered and usually a reference to UPS; 5) a specific statement of when the bike arrived and rave reviews of the shipping speed; 6) a statement of how all was in order and it was easy to assemble; 7) a statement that friends, or bike shop workers, or others can’t believe that the poster got such a nice bike so cheap; and 8) a positive ride report. They always mention the seller by name, which is curious. Usually photos are lacking but not always. The poster really never develops a posting history here. 

It isn’t just paranoia in that back in ’06 a couple of intra-company shills were busted by forum admin. This separate forum was created, BD started posting in its own name, and all seemed better but really, the same old curious pattern of similarities continues. No need to take MY word for it. Just give a read to the following and see if you think mere coinky-dink applies. These are examples found in less than five minutes.


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=121424
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=184907
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=180790
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=176026
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73714
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=175491
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80461
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=120338
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=130741
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=135841
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=73714

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=100786
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96166


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

JayTee said:


> C'mon. You know that Collectorvelo and a few others were traced to within your very walls a few years back. If your peeps have stopped doing it, good on you. But before you throw too many stones, remember that it was your company's misconduct that gave rise to the mistrust.
> 
> So, yeah, it will take quite a while to gain that back.



As I have explained several times - no one Shills for BD and we do not need that anyone. It maybe hard for you to understand; but my biggest issue is getting enough merchandise to sell. Demand for our products exceeds the supply I can get even in the winter AND as soon as spring hits we start selling out of models left & right. {if you think this is a bunch of hot air - just watch our inventory as soon as spring hits}

True - about 4 or 5 years ago I had some issues with employees posting on RBR - that was cleared up at once. There has never been a shill post by any of my employees on MTBR or BF or anywhere else. 

People who see new posters that like the bike that just got from us or some other seller and start calling those people names are doing two things [1] damaging the forum [2] damaging cycling in genernal.

I think anyone who wishes to give credibility to these hate posts should think twice about the motivation of the hater.

BTW - forums all over the net are filled with shill posters: this is well know -- however, none are shilling for BD - period.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I won't get into a tit-for-tat with you, and I want you to know I respect your honesty for owning up to what your people were doing back in 2006. But the bad taste of that fades mighty slowly, especially when there continuing to be reviews that seem suspicious.

As for the peculiar continuing pattern of "reviews" that I noted above, we can debate what that means until we are blue in the face but that won't bring us any closer to the truth. Folks here tend to do their own thinking for themselves anyway.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

JayTee said:


> C'mon. You know that Collectorvelo and a few others were traced to within your very walls a few years back. If your peeps have stopped doing it, good on you. But before you throw too many stones, remember that it was your company's misconduct that gave rise to the mistrust.
> 
> So, yeah, it will take quite a while to gain that [trust] back.





JayTee said:


> ... additional thoughts
> 
> There are some common elements. Few posts prior to the review, including no real buying advice queries that one might expect. Then, many of the following appear… 1) a disclaimer that the poster is not a shill; 2) a statement that the poster is new to road riding but is either a runner, mountain biker, or new fitness enthusiast; 3) a reminder that the poster was on a budget and all the LBS’s were too expensive, too snobby, or both; 4) a specific statement of what DAY the bike was ordered and usually a reference to UPS; 5) a specific statement of when the bike arrived and rave reviews of the shipping speed; 6) a statement of how all was in order and it was easy to assemble; 7) a statement that friends, or bike shop workers, or others can’t believe that the poster got such a nice bike so cheap; and 8) a positive ride report. They always mention the seller by name, which is curious. Usually photos are lacking but not always. The poster really never develops a posting history here.
> 
> ...


Sums it up well.

/ am happy thread got moved to BD forum, where it shouldn't be an issue anymore
.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Never shopped at BikesDirect, but I think they're probably responsible for more newbies getting into the sport than most online retailers, simply due to their prices and simple bike selection.


----------



## mwengel62 (Sep 7, 2009)

It's funny how people just go nuts over BikesDirect, both positive and negative. Some of the posters have thousands of posts and I would assume are serious cyclists. For those that are so negative it seems more time is spent bashing these buyers. Who cares what model they ride and where they got it as long as they're cycling. I'm not advocating to buy from BikesDirect just sharing my experience which has been a positive one. At the time this allowed me to get the appropriate bike for the money. As I had noted the bike has a few shortcomings that I'll deal with.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

mwengel62 said:


> It's funny how people just go nuts over BikesDirect, both positive and negative. Some of the posters have thousands of posts and I would assume are serious cyclists. For those that are so negative it seems more time is spent bashing these buyers. Who cares what model they ride and where they got it as long as they're cycling. I'm not advocating to buy from BikesDirect just sharing my experience which has been a positive one. At the time this allowed me to get the appropriate bike for the money. As I had noted the bike has a few shortcomings that I'll deal with.


Read JayTee's reply to see why people have problems not necessarily with BD, but the strange coincidences of threads started about them. Most posters to these forums have a general interest in road bikes. If you excuse the criticism, you seem to have a specific interest in Bikes Direct. Looking at your posts, in October of '09 your first post was that you would be buying from Bikes Direct. We also know from that post that you're cycle commuter who plans on doing your first century this year, but you had nothing more to say about cycling until February of '10 with your review of BD. And even after you've yet to chime in on a single subject- except BD.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Do other manufacturers get as many hit-and-run/low-post-count reviews as BD does?


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Listen, I don't own a BD bike, and I understand where people are coming from given the demonstrated prior instances of shilling, but doesn't it also stand to reason that BD would have many low-post buyers? And as an internet seller, it would also make sense that those folks would post on the 'net about the experience (moreso than if the poster bought at a LBS). And since the process at BD is pretty much an assembly line, wouldn't it also stand to reason that those low-post-count posters would each recount a similar saga when describing their experience? For better or worse, I am willing to bet a dollar or even a donut that if anyone in this thread went all David Horowitz (remember him?) and bought a bike undercover from BD, they would find that the experience would be pretty similar to what we've read in this and the other similar threads Motobecane and Kestral threads. It's not for me -- I prefer ebay  -- but it works for certain other new riders fairly well, it seems.


----------



## gaucho206 (Feb 9, 2010)

JayTee et al, thanks for providing all the info above. VERY INFORMATIVE. it's always been caveat emptor and i guess it always will be.

i posted this in another thread...all i can say is that i'm going to feel extremely violated if those posts turned out to be fake. some do look suspicious. i was starting to feel knowledgeable enough to make a purchase in the next couple of weeks, but now i think all my knowledge is starting to crumble down like a house of cards. i spoke to a friend and he was raving about SRAM Red shifters. this is after i had decided to go with ultegra, so now i'm second guessing myself. at this point i think i need more sleep, more time in a bike shop testing bikes, and less time reading online *stuff*.

on top of the above, i could be labeled a shill myself if i have a good purchase experience with bikesdirect and decide to share the story...LOL...LOL


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

worst_shot_ever said:


> For better or worse, I am willing to bet a dollar or even a donut that if anyone in this thread went all David Horowitz (remember him?) and bought a bike undercover from BD, they would find that the experience would be pretty similar to what we've read in this and the other similar threads Motobecane and Kestral threads.


I'll take a donut please :thumbsup: .

I bought a Motobecane the Hour and my review looks nothing like the typical BD review. And considering I was shipped the wrong color bike, the results were decidedly atypical of the typical BD review.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=117134


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

covenant said:


> I'll take a donut please :thumbsup: .


Excellent choice. But now I'm hungry....


----------



## CuartzFSU (Aug 22, 2009)

I recently ordered a Motobecane Vent Noir (past friday) that is expected to arrive tomorrow. I'll be starting a thread shortly as it's set to arrive tomorrow.

So far things have gone smoothly although my fingers are crossed that the box arrives in good condition (come on NYC UPS) and was packaged well (saw some other BD posts).

My shoes just arrived today at my office, despite the crazy snow. I went with a pair of Lake CX125 shoes and they feel nice.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

CuartzFSU said:


> I recently ordered a Motobecane Vent Noir (past friday)


This is starting to get recursive.


----------



## CuartzFSU (Aug 22, 2009)

Dutch77 said:


> This is starting to get recursive.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)




----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Mike*

I don't believe these recent posts are SHILLS, per se.

But, do you request that purchasers who have had good experiences post them here, and perhaps provide some sort of template?

The part that I find curious is that no other source for bicycles, whether major brands or minor, internet sales or local shop, offers this many reviews of their experience with the vendor -- not just the product.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

JayTee said:


> check that IP address. I thought BD had stopped doing this but it seems like more than coinky-dink that the structure and flow of this post, soup-to-nuts, tracks the old BD stuff ... even down to the Fuji reference.
> 
> jus' sayin'



*STFU 
*

just sayin


----------



## gaucho206 (Feb 9, 2010)

"stfu" . . . oh my. . . do you guys know each other b/c that an interesting twist, to say the least


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope.

But the stupid thread jacks on this sub-forum are out of control. Shill or no shill, who cares


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Argentius said:


> I don't believe these recent posts are SHILLS, per se.
> 
> But, do you request that purchasers who have had good experiences post them here, and perhaps provide some sort of template?
> 
> The part that I find curious is that no other source for bicycles, whether major brands or minor, internet sales or local shop, offers this many reviews of their experience with the vendor -- not just the product.



Answer is simple - NO
we do not ask anyone to post on forums

We are thinking of doing a promotion with new Motobecane Jersey as a gift for buyers that post an interesting youtube video - this is a common practice by many companies

And actually, I think you will find lots of posts about all brands
but one reason so many BD customers post is that they are internet buyers; so posting is natural


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

bikesdirect said:


> Answer is simple - NO
> we do not ask anyone to post on forums
> 
> We are thinking of doing a promotion with new Motobecane Jersey as a gift for buyers that post an interesting youtube video - this is a common practice by many companies
> ...


I'd sport that jersey if it were orange :thumbsup:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

JayTee said:


> check that IP address. I thought BD had stopped doing this but it seems like more than coinky-dink that the structure and flow of this post, soup-to-nuts, tracks the old BD stuff ... even down to the Fuji reference.
> 
> jus' sayin'





Solearas said:


> *STFU
> *
> 
> just sayin


*STFU*, yourself.

Just sayin'. :wink5:



See? Anyone can do it. Wheee.
.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

chandne said:


> BD has zero connection to that nor does he claim any.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Solearas said:


> Fixed it for you.


Well, except that he went out and bought the name. There was a reason for that. Otherwise, why do it?
.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> Well, except that he went out and bought the name. There was a reason for that. Otherwise, why do it?
> .



Very good point
Names are purchased because they have value
A few I have seen Bought and Sold
schwinn
cannondale
gt
bianchi
masi
bottecchia
raleigh
redline
jamies
dyno
powerlite
fisher
litespeed
kestrel
mongoose

and I can tell you there are a bunch that owners would sell today if they could get an discent offer

trademarks are like any other asset


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> Very good point
> 
> Names are purchased because they have value
> 
> ...


Yup. So Solearas was wrong, basically. The Motobecane name has value, and it has value because it's a kind of shout-out and tie to Motobecane's illustrious past. It's an image and heritage that's attractive to prospective customers.

Again... if not, then why buy the name?
.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

My only experience with BD has been a MB bike Fantom Team FS bike. I got a XTR and top end parts for $1900. A simple, but stout great handing frame. Couldn't build a bike for that kind of money. I assembled it and found the info on line from Fram and the Mt bike forums to tune my front and rear shock. It has been a great learning experience on how to tune a full suspension bike, I replaced the chain for a XTR chain, but kept the Ultegra 12-27 rear. Any steeper than that and i have to walk any way! Sent an email to Mike at BD and got a responce right away with some links to find the info i was looking for. I really can't complain about BD. I would buy an other bike from them in the future. The only disadvantage of not buying from your LBS is the personal service that you should get. 
The local manager at Performance was more than happy to offer his services to help me set up the shocks, even though I did not buy the bike from them. The Howe Ave Sacramento store has been a very good store as far as customer service. Good people!


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

No shill here and the proud owner of a bright yellow Motobecane Immortal Pro that I am completely happy with. Check that, it has a small clicking sound from the left pedal, but I replaced the SPD pedals with SPD-SL's, so that's not BD's fault.

I have about 600 miles on my bike now, and I expect to hit somewhere between 2K-3K on my killer bee before the end of the year. When I buy another bike, either a commuter that I put a pannier rack on or a tri specific bike, it will be either from BD or one of the LBS stores that buy from BD here in Florida.

I do not work with BD, nor had I even heard of them until another cyclist in my workplace (US Army) recommended them. They guy who recommeded BD rides an Orbea now, but also has a Le Champion that was his main ride before buying the Orbea.

bikesdirect,

If you put that jersey up for sale on your website, I would buy it today!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> Answer is simple - NO
> we do not ask anyone to post on forums
> 
> We are thinking of doing a promotion with new Motobecane Jersey as a gift for buyers that post an interesting youtube video - this is a common practice by many companies
> ...


I can back up what Mike said, at least from my purchases and correspondence with two purchases in two years. No requests ever to post anywhere. I found this forum due to a Google search to find opinions on BikesDirect. It sent me right here and it still will to anyone who looks. This forum is the 4th hit. These days when you buy something so unique (brand) on the internet it just makes sense to look for reviews and this forum is so inclusive it is hard not to post something. Besides, as was said before, many new users wind up at BD due to price and can't help themselves when posting. For goodness sakes, they have a new bike and want to brag about the great deal they just got!

Question for Mike at BD, are you selling the jersey to the loyal BD customers who just bought a Motobecane frame??? (hint,hint,hint).


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> No shill here and the proud owner of a bright yellow Motobecane Immortal Pro that I am completely happy with. Check that, it has a small clicking sound from the left pedal, but I replaced the SPD pedals with SPD-SL's, so that's not BD's fault.
> 
> I have about 600 miles on my bike now, and I expect to hit somewhere between 2K-3K on my killer bee before the end of the year. When I buy another bike, either a commuter that I put a pannier rack on or a tri specific bike, it will be either from BD or one of the LBS stores that buy from BD here in Florida.
> 
> ...



As soon as you come in - they will go up on BD and BI sites
We had lots of requests; so we had these made
Next I guess will be shorts


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Moto Jersey*

I'd buy that today if I could.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

bikesdirect said:


> As soon as you come in - they will go up on BD and BI sites
> We had lots of requests; so we had these made
> Next I guess will be shorts


Could you give us a time frame so we don't miss out? Please?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

chas0039 said:


> Could you give us a time frame so we don't miss out? Please?


Yes; they are being made now
and the factory says they should be here in 90 days

lots of people do get on our newsletter - so they get advance notice of everything that goes up on site

http://www.bikesdirect.com/yahoogroup.htm

thanks again


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike; XL jersey, large bibs, please. And, can we get something for my wife? She looks great on her LeChampion CF Ltd!!!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Based on the number of bikes you sell and that every time I log in, this manufacturer forum has 3-4 times as many watchers, I hope you ordered enough, like 5000.


----------

